# Mystery Night Fog



## tzey (16 May 2010)

Hello!

I've recently started getting cloudy water that develops over night (lights out) which clears up after a few hours of lights on.

Any ideas to the cause?

Thanks!


----------



## chris1004 (23 May 2010)

Hi,

Do you have a lot of fish in the tank? Do you run CO2 24hrs? Does it happen every day or just on certain fert dosing days?

I'm thinking maybe something to do with O2 depletion overnight. So I'd look at possible causes of that first. But without knowing the biomass of both fauna and flora and the hardware setup of the tank it'd be difficult to second guess.

Still i could be barking up the wrong tree entirely as I've no first hand knowledge/experience of this happening. 

More information about your tank and its residents may help.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (23 May 2010)

tzey said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I've recently started getting cloudy water that develops over night (lights out) which clears up after a few hours of lights on.
> 
> ...



tzey

When you refer to cloudy water within the above sentance / night fog within the subject are you refering to milky water (night fog) or cloudy water through dirt particals within the water column. As Chris states / requested - we need some tanks stats ie. size of tank, filter, quantity of fish, fertz regime, lighting time Inc. how many lights - total wattage, photoperiod etc, my initial thoughts are that the catfish (if you have any) are distrubing the substrate during none lighting time which is putting particals of dirt within the water column and these particals are still there when the lights come on - we need more info to help remove the problem.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## chris1004 (24 May 2010)

Hi, 

Good shout Paul. Never thought of cats causing the problem but its very possible.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## tzey (25 May 2010)

hey guys

Thanks for your suggestions - my tank is slightly ridiculous at the moment.

I have 6 sparkling gouramis, 6 kuhli loaches and a couple of amano shrimps in 420litre tank. Fully planted.

The tank gets liquid carbon, and NPK dosing according to EI method - dosing and night fog haven't coincided.


----------



## chris1004 (26 May 2010)

Hi,

Kuhli loaches!!!!! 

They love to dig into substrates and can be very nocturnal.

Mmmm.... Maybe Paul is on the right track.

When are you dosing your trace elements as sometimes a reaction can occur between the P in your macros and the Chelator of your micros, if its an EDTA Chelator that is. Normally happens in hardish water but I've had it in soft water when relatively large ammounts are used. Clears of its own accord within 24hours.

Are you running a UV steriliser on your tank by any chance? 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## tzey (29 May 2010)

oh I see! I'll try separating out the chems when I add it thanks

Oh the kuhlis lie on top rather dig in it much; plus its sand 

no i'm not using a UV steriliser.


----------

